# 54mm Pullman naked portafilter



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Just trying to see if there would be any interest in Pullmen naked portafilter for the barista Express etc, 54mm! cost would be around £85 each plus uk delivery. Im looking in to bulk ordering then in from Australia, this cost would need be be minimum of 5 ideally 10 to make the numbers work.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Dalerst said:


> Just trying to see if there would be any interest in Pullmen naked portafilter for the barista Express etc, 54mm! cost would be around £85 each plus uk delivery. Im looking in to bulk ordering then in from Australia, this cost would need be be minimum of 5 ideally 10 to make the numbers work.


 Hi, just saw this yesterday. As we said on the other thread I'm going to wait and see if Sage get them back in stock and then make a decision once lockdown ends and I think it's safe to go out. My idea is to not only get another portafilter but a La Spaz IMS basket, apparently they are better than the Sage ones and can be easily modded too. It may all prove really expensive and I won't do it, if so I'd think about the Pullman ones, but that's where I am atm, just letting you know.


----------

